# Propane smoker on a cold day.



## davidhef88 (Jan 1, 2018)

Was planning my NYE smoke of baby backs and prime rib. The high temp for the day was a balmy 5*. I was concerned about holding temperatures and not wanting to burn through a whole tank. I have made many mods to this master forge smoker and it runs very efficiently. I decided the day before that I was going to need to make some more changes to ease my concerns. I picked up some tin and cut it to fit the bottom right, left, and back sides of the bottom of the unit to block wind and hopefully direct heat upwards. I also stopped and picked up a cheap welding blanket ($23) and cut a hole for the stack and wrapped it up. These seemed to really help. My temps stayed steady and I was running it on medium to low for the whole cook.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2018)

Have you had any problems with the propane tank not generating gas in the cold weather ??
They make heater blankets to keep the cylinder warm....
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200653658_200653658


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 1, 2018)

And big badass replacement burners. 

https://m.northerntool.com/products...20x100&utm_medium=MidFunnel&utm_source=Criteo

Just messing with ya. Looks like you were determined to smoke! Nice.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 1, 2018)

Where there's a will there is a way smoking ingenuity works again when we get the call to make thin blue we will. :D

  Warren


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 1, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Have you had any problems with the propane tank not generating gas in the cold weather ??
> They make heater blankets to keep the cylinder warm....
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200653658_200653658


I have never had that issue over all my years of grilling or smoking. If I ever do it’s good to know that there is a fix for it.


----------

